# Koa Means????



## NJMikeC

I think KOA means Kiss OUR A##'s.

Is anybody else having just the worst luck reserving campgrounds? I call and get some lame voice mail. Nobody ever calls me back. I do on-line reservations and never get a reply to my e-mails?

What is the latest secret please to reserving camp sites?

Note this problem is across 3 different campgrounds in 3 different states -eeeeek!

These folks run a far worse company then the one I work at which prompts me to say, " Never compare yourself to others, they are more screwed up then you think"

Thanks


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

KOA means Kamping On Asphalt.

I tried to book the Scottsbluff, NE KOA to visit the grandparents in mid May. Both numbers on the KOA website for this facility have been disconnected.

Randy


----------



## nynethead

Where are you trying to camp. I went looking for memorial day and it took about ten camp sites before I got one. Though all the sites answered the phone, just no sites available. I finally got a site in the jonestown pa KOA. right near hershey


----------



## mswalt

I haven't stayed at a KOA yet. But I can tell you I've had NO problems getting hold of the KOA people in Fredericksburg, Texas (where we're going next weekend).

I even emailed them for some help in locating a bakery to get a cake for my wife's birthday and they even emailed me back with a list of three people who do cakes! That's pretty good service.

Maybe it's just a Texas thing.









Mark


----------



## LarryTheOutback

I scheduled KOA's for the West-to-East portion of our "Land Cruise". I encountered no problems with on-line, and few problems getting through to the campgrounds when I needed to reserve by phone. The only problems were related to reservations at campgrounds that were closed for the winter ... they were surprised with someone making reservations in December for June.

All this said, it's quite clear that the campgrounds are individually owned, as there is quite a bit of variability.

Ed


----------



## muliedon

I have stayed in the same KOA the last two summers in the South Dakota, and have had no problems. Many of their campgrounds have their own websites though, and contacting them directly may solve the problem. They are all individually owned and service will vary from location to location.


----------



## NJMikeC

Tried Monroe in Michigan-- no answer via voice mail or on-line. Tried around Toledo Ohio--- no answer via voice mail or on line. Tried Delware Water Gap in PA-- no answer.

Tried Elizabethtown\Hershey Park-- immediate answer via on line.

Think I'll take my camping dollars else where.


----------



## gkaasmith

We stayed at the KOA in Amarillo last August. No problems there and they were really nice and helpful. Must *be* a TX thang!


----------



## LarryTheOutback

NJMikeC said:


> Think I'll take my camping dollars else where.
> [snapback]107154[/snapback]​


I did have one issue that I discussed with KOA headquarters. They were VERY VERY responsive. I wouldn't judge the entire franchise based on a couple of bad apples.

Ed


----------



## mountainlady56

I've stayed at one KOA, in Lake Park, GA, where I purchased my camper. By being a customer, I get a discount on stays, and it's just a few miles from Wild Adventures Theme Park.







It's a little crowded, but it's nice and clean, quiet, has a catch/release pond and an enclosed pool. It's great for walking in the evening....it's well-lit, but not too bright as to affect sleep, and the manager's husband is a deputy, so you're in good hands. There was a complaint about a run-in with the manager where the geese were concerned, on another review site, but I think it boiled down to the person not being aware of how aggressive geese can be and the manager wanting to protect both the geese AND the campers/dog involved. Having lived on a lake before, I know, from experience, it's best to give a goose a wide space, cause they'll bite the punk out of you. I enjoyed my stay there, and they also host rallies for their customers 4-5 times/year!! Live band, good food, etc. It's really convenient to some great outlet stores, just across the interstate, as well!! sunny For reviews on parks, try www.rvparkreviews.com. As far as KOA reservations, I think they have a toll-free national number, as well.
Darlene action


----------



## PDX_Doug

I'm sorry, I just find KOA and camping to be an oxymoron.

I know we all have our own views and tastes (and I respect those), but I hope the day a fellow Outbacker sees The Good Ship PDX_Doug in a KOA, is the day they take my keys away!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt

> KOA means Kamping On Asphalt


For NJMikeC, it must mean *K*eep *o*n *A*going!

Hope he has better luck next time around.

Mark


----------



## Lady Di

Some of the KOA's didn't open till this week. I don't know when you tried to contact them, but if it was before May 1, they might have not been there to answer. We have had wonderful srvice at KOA's.
If the campground is not up to snuff, they will loose thier franchise, KOA name. We learned this when inquiring about one in Mass.


----------



## HootBob

I have stayed at a few KOA and never had a problem with KOA or the Camp Grounds

Don


----------



## willie226

I had my TT at a koa for the winter it had a gate so I could not check on it after we had alot of wind and snow when I did finally get in to pick it up someone had taken the knobs for the black and gray water so I wont go back or camp there

willie


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

PDX_Doug said:


> I'm sorry, I just find KOA and camping to be an oxymoron.
> 
> [snapback]107198[/snapback]​


We ONLY camped a night at a KOA (during our 9-day Texas trip) because we were done driving for the day and did not care to keep going to our scheduled destination.

KOA campgrounds would never be considered a camping trip for us either.

Randy


----------



## Camping Fan

NJMikeC said:


> Tried Monroe in Michigan-- no answer via voice mail or on-line. [snapback]107154[/snapback]​


The Monroe Co. KOA is closed over the winter, but I know they do normally return calls, even in the off season. My family has stayed there for the Labor Day weekend for the last 2 years. Mom called in January to reserve our sites for Labor Day this year and had no problem reserving 3 sites for us. If you haven't tried to contact them in the last few days you might want to call again, they should be open by now.


----------



## NJMikeC

3 out of 4 bad apples was just too much! Checked e-mail again tonight and still no reply. Had the same issues last fall. Well guess I have to keep picking. Maybe I'll get up to an even 50% sucess rate before the end of the summer.

Can't say any of them are my final destination besides the one down in Hershey but have to stay at some of them enroute on a 1500 mile trip.


----------



## nascarcamper

I've always had good luck at the KOA. Even the one we just stayed at in the keys that had been sold. The staff tried to be helpful I've spent more time there than most of them had. It was just an unfortunate situation all the way around but the campground was clean and everyone was at least trying to do their job. Of 9 days on the road all but one was in a KOA. I guess there is bad ones too.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Don't know...never been. Concrete and camping just aren't words that go together (IMHO)


----------



## drobe5150

we just booked the weekend of the 19th-21st at the petaluma ca. koa. been there before and had a great time. this one is more or less on a farm. very well kept.
also it was once voted koa of the year.

darrel


----------



## webeopelas

Don't judge all KOA's by one or two. We have enjoyed our stays at many KOA's around the Grand Canyon and in the Outer Banks. Granted, the KOA was not our primary attraction and was more of a cheap, fun hotel, but both were grass or rocks, the Grand Canyon KOA was covered in Tall Pines. A great experience.


----------



## Morrowmd

PDX_Doug said:


> I'm sorry, I just find KOA and camping to be an oxymoron.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]107198[/snapback]​


I agree, give me a State Forest or Nat'l Forest CG site anyday. Heck, we don't need no stinkin electricity, that's a luxury.

I know, I know- different strokes. As long as your Outbackin', thats what counts.









-Matt


----------



## BigBadBrain

Krampgrounds of America - every one I've seen really packs them in. Seems to be a philosophy of max $$ per acre.

I'm sure there are probably some nice KOAs out there but I've seen enough that I don't trust the KOA name to represent a likely candidate for our travels.


----------



## nynethead

NJMikeC,

the KOA in Jonestown right near hershey was very receptive. We are going there memorial day weekend. They have capacities for big rig and 50amp service as well.


----------



## Humpty

OK, have to add my $.02. Don't write them all off.

Until recently, I had never been to a KOA. I had never really given them much thought. I guess I had aways considered then as a place to overnight while going somewhere else.

This year, the camping bug was biting hard and I wanted to make sure everything was working before we go to Darlington (leaving Tuesday BTW). DW wanted some place close to home.

Her idea - Easter Weekend - head to KOA, New Bern, NC and invite some friends.

I thought, why not. Any weekend in the OB is better than...........

Anyway, this KOA is Great. Lots of room. Lots to grass, Lots of trees, On the Neuse River, Fishing Dock, paddle boat and canoe rentals, small fishing pond, pool, playground, fire rings

Some sites (Patio Sites) have - well - a patio - pavers, Table, Chairs, Umbrella, chimenea, flowers, etc.

It is my understanding that this is a "New" KOA, and I know that "a new broom sweeps very well", but we will definitely be back.


----------



## happycamper

NJMikeC said:


> Tried Monroe in Michigan-- no answer via voice mail or on-line. Tried around Toledo Ohio--- no answer via voice mail or on line. Tried Delware Water Gap in PA-- no answer.
> 
> Tried Elizabethtown\Hershey Park-- immediate answer via on line.
> 
> Think I'll take my camping dollars else where.
> [snapback]107154[/snapback]​


I am not sure but the Delaware Water Gap KOA may not be running full office hours yet. We looked at going up there earlier in the Spring and I think there full season didn't start till maybe this weekend.


----------



## ARzark

There are some decent KOA, and some pretty shabby ones. We primarily use KOA on long trips. After a full day of driving, it's nice to pull in at whatever time at days end. 
For the most part they are fairly consistent. I would rather pull into a KOA at the end of a long drive because you know what you get. Most times wifi, a pool for the kids, etc.

Not our first choice as a destination campground by any means, although as someone mentioned Petaluma CA is a very decent place to spend a week exploring SF bay area


----------



## CTDOutback06

We have stayed at three different KOA campgrounds the past couple years, one is great, one is nice and one wasn't so good. The Shelby/Mansfield Ohio KOA is one of the nicest campgrounds you will ever come acrossed. There is NO ASPHALT and there is plenty to do, there are many seasonal sites and still plenty of overnight sites. They have plenty of pull thrus some with patio's that are all decked out with the lawn furniture, grills, etc. The restrooms and showers are the cleanest and nicest we have seen anywhere. The other KOA we liked is Renfro Valley, KY. I have read where this used to not be a very nice place but they have new owners and the new owners actually visited the Shelby/Mansfield KOA to get ideas from them on what to do to improve and how to run it. It is getting nicer there, we stayed there in 2006 and again in 2007 and will probably stay a night there this year on our way to Talladega. The KOA we did not like is the Metro Louisville, KY KOA. That is an asphalt cramped dump.


----------



## mswalt

It all depends on where you go. The one here in Abilene is not very good. The one in Fredericksburg TX is great and we've had two rallies there. Texarkana is a good one, too. We're booked at the one on S. Padre this summer.

Mark


----------



## JimBo99

We have camped many times at KOA's. Very rarely any problem. We carry a KOA membership card which gets me 10% off. Most of them reserve a few sites for card members. If you are not a member they may tell you all sites are full, but they keep a couple open till the last hour for members. We spend little time at the campground. Lots of time sightseeing and taking photos.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK

Kampgrounds Of America- I remember camping at them as we crossed the nation as kids going from Va.-Ca. each summer in our VW Bus. I think that my dad liked them because they had a store with beer. Those were the days, 1970's. I have never camped at a KOA with our OB, but in a pinch what are you going to do? I guess any place is Ok as long as they don't ask for your mailing address, "We like to send a mailer"- National Lampoon's Vacation.


----------



## egregg57

You should ask Calvin and Hobbs about KOA's.


----------



## Rip

Hate them camping to close!!!!They for everything!!!








State Parks Rule!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

